# Spell List Generator



## sfedi

Some years ago I've found a site where you could select a class, different book sources, some other filters, and from that, a spell list was generated.

It was really neat, because each spell had, in it's line:

Name, Description (short), School, Components, Time to cast, Range, Target/Effect/Area, Duration, Save, Spell Resistance and page from the source book.

I haven't found the site so far, anyone knows of it? Or something similar in case the site has been shut down?


----------



## GreyVulpine

Perhaps this?


----------



## Ketherian

I have a couple of sites bookmarked (that still work):

Was it Tersa Torres Spellcards? 
Or maybe the d20 Spellbook generator?


----------



## sfedi

None of those are the original site (maybe it's down).

But the d20 Spellbook Generator is definetely what I was looking for.

Thanks guys!


----------



## FoxWander

From the description it sounds like you were looking for Ema's Spell Sheets. Is the attached wizard spell sheet what you were thinking of? Unfortunately Ema's site got taken down when he tried to branch into 4E stuff that bypassed the need for the books and WOTC stepped in. It's too bad, because the 3e stuff was still legal by the OGL (I think) and, as you've mentioned, very useful.

Anyway, depending on what kind of spell sheet you're looking for there's a good chance I still have a copy. I saved several complete spell/power sheets from the site if anyone is interested. Here's what I have...


Auras - Dragon Shaman
Infusions - Artificer
Invocations - Warlock
Invocations - Dragonfire Adept
Manuevers - Crusader
Manuevers - Swordsage
Manuevers - Warblade
Powers - Erudite
Powers - Psychic Warrior
Powers - Psion Egoist
Powers - Psion Kineticist
Powers - Psion Nomad
Powers - Psion Seer
Powers - Psion Shaper
Powers - Psion Telepath
Spells - Adept
Spells - Archivist
Spells - Assassin
Spells - Bard
Spells - Beguiler
Spells - Cleric
Spells - Druid
Spells - Duskblade
Spells - Warmage
Spells - Wizard

Finally, there's also the Generic Spellcaster spell list- the generic class option from Unearthed Arcana which includes every spell from the cleric, druid and sorcerer/wizard lists. In case you want just a mega spell list. 

If any one wants these, I can attach them here one at a time or try to find some kind of hosting solution. Haven't tried that before, so I'd need some pointers where I could do that. The total size for all of them is a little over 9 meg


----------



## FoxWander

It seems the attachment wasn't attached, let me try that again.


----------



## Nebten

This could be something you are looking for as well: Spell Forge


----------



## sfedi

FoxWander, you nailed it!

That was the site!

I was looking specifically for the Cleric spell lists.

Unfortunately I was going to filter some spells, and you seem to have all of them.

Oh well, that's what we got.

If you want/can, please post it here.

In any case, I'll sendo you a PM with my email.

Nebten, I'm going to check out your site.

Thanks again guys,


----------



## FoxWander

Here's the cleric sheet- though I already sent the whole collection to your e-mail.

If you want only a partial list the Spell Forge that Nebten linked to can get you that (if you have Excel). It just takes some finagling to get it to work right.


----------



## sfedi

FoxWander said:


> Here's the cleric sheet- though I already sent the whole collection to your e-mail.
> 
> If you want only a partial list the Spell Forge that Nebten linked to can get you that (if you have Excel). It just takes some finagling to get it to work right.



Ketherian's d20 Spellbook generator also does this.

You have to install the little program, but the result is very similar to Ema's Spell Lists.


----------



## FoxWander

Warmage spell sheet -filling a request. 

I guess I'll see about adding all these the the downloads section of the site. These aren't as good as the completely customized ones from the original site, but their still darn handy.


----------



## FoxWander

All sheets are now available in the downloads section. I split them into 3 separate downloads - spells, psionic powers, and other abilities (auras, infusions, invocations and maneuvers). They cover all the classes listed above. Enjoy!


----------



## Scurvy_Platypus

Looks like you've uploaded the Psionic power sheets twice.


----------



## FoxWander

Scurvy_Platypus said:


> Looks like you've uploaded the Psionic power sheets twice.




D'oh!!

Ok, it's fixed now. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Macgyvercas

FoxWander said:


> From the description it sounds like you were looking for Ema's Spell Sheets. Is the attached wizard spell sheet what you were thinking of? Unfortunately Ema's site got taken down when he tried to branch into 4E stuff that bypassed the need for the books and WOTC stepped in. It's too bad, because the 3e stuff was still legal by the OGL (I think) and, as you've mentioned, very useful.
> 
> Anyway, depending on what kind of spell sheet you're looking for there's a good chance I still have a copy. I saved several complete spell/power sheets from the site if anyone is interested. Here's what I have...
> 
> 
> Auras - Dragon Shaman
> Infusions - Artificer
> Invocations - Warlock
> Invocations - Dragonfire Adept
> Manuevers - Crusader
> Manuevers - Swordsage
> Manuevers - Warblade
> Powers - Erudite
> Powers - Psychic Warrior
> Powers - Psion Egoist
> Powers - Psion Kineticist
> Powers - Psion Nomad
> Powers - Psion Seer
> Powers - Psion Shaper
> Powers - Psion Telepath
> Spells - Adept
> Spells - Archivist
> Spells - Assassin
> Spells - Bard
> Spells - Beguiler
> Spells - Cleric
> Spells - Druid
> Spells - Duskblade
> Spells - Warmage
> Spells - Wizard
> 
> Finally, there's also the Generic Spellcaster spell list- the generic class option from Unearthed Arcana which includes every spell from the cleric, druid and sorcerer/wizard lists. In case you want just a mega spell list.
> 
> If any one wants these, I can attach them here one at a time or try to find some kind of hosting solution. Haven't tried that before, so I'd need some pointers where I could do that. The total size for all of them is a little over 9 meg




I'd like all of these, if that's cool


----------



## TwistedFaith

I know this is an old post but has anyone tried using archive.org (Wayback Machine) to go back to Ema's website. Also Could I get the link to Ema's Website so I can try and see if a snapshot was saved that's still usable.


----------



## Tofurkeu Dirky

idk if you're still around, found this on google and was wondering if you still have these files?


----------



## Kyle Zimmer

Id like the druid one


----------

